# Bundesnetzagentur greift bei Erotik-SMS-Spam durch



## jupp11 (20 Dezember 2016)

https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/DE...uch/Massnahmenliste/Massnahmenliste-node.html


> Nachfolgend finden Sie eine Liste der von der Bundesnetzagentur wegen Missbrauchs von Rufnummern in den letzten sechs Monaten ergriffenen Maßnahmen.


http://www1.wdr.de/verbraucher/bundesnetzagentur-erotik-sms-spam-100.html


> Der Schutz von Verbrauchern sei ein zentrales Anliegen der Bundesnetzagentur. Daher gehe sie konsequent gegen Unternehmen vor, die belästigende Werbenachrichten versenden, sagte Jochen Homann. Seine Behörde hat in diesem Zusammenhang die Abschaltung von zwölf 0-900er-Rufnummern angeordnet. Nach Angaben der Bundesnetzagentur sei die Aufklärung und Bekämpfung von SMS-Spam auch in diesem Jahr einer der Tätigkeitsschwerpunkt der Bundesnetzagentur gewesen. Seit Jahresbeginn hat die Bundesnetzagentur mehr als 2.600 Rufnummern abschalten lassen.


----------



## seb6277 (24 März 2020)

Ich weiß nicht ich bekome diese SMS jetzt auch


----------



## Maka629d (24 März 2020)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich von Zeit zu Zeit auch solche Nachrichten bekomme. Ich weiß nicht, manchmal können sie nützlich sein. Sie sind wie jede andere Art von Werbung. Ich meine, ich bekomme immer noch eine dieser sexuellen Verbesserungen, bei denen sie mir sagen, dass man muss kamagra polo rezeptfrei bestellen werden und alle meine Probleme im Schlafzimmer verschwinden. Ich verstehe es. Es passiert und ja, es kann nervig sein, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass es immer wieder passieren wird, egal was passiert.


----------



## jupp11 (24 März 2020)

Spammer, der/die sich verabredet hat/haben. Jemand holt einen 4 Jahre alten Thread aus dem Keller
und eine  halbe Stunde später wird gejubelpostet.


----------

